# Where did everyone go?



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Did I run yall off? Where is everyone? :sob:


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm still here--but thats OK, I'm invisible anyway...


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

It's mowing and planting season. I only have time to get online while I'm sipping on my coffee in the morning. 

The grass is growing so fast right now that I'm having to mow every 5 days! If I don't keep the grass short, me and the schnauzer will start having tick/chigger problems. Besides, I need all the mulch I can get at the moment....grass cuttings are awesome. Back to work!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Got up late, work afternoon today running the office, clerk on vacation. Been lazy, surgery friday on hip, bone bruise that won't heal, another graft to get more blood flow. Trying to save the joint. I walk every day, at least to and from work but like 4-5 miles everyday. Not doing a lot, enjoying the sun when we have it. Suppose to be a great weekend, in the low 70's. Putter in the garden and yard. No projects going right now, except work....Budget time, work is done, iust the meetings and council ok....James


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

went to doc yesterday, said my leg bones had all healed, now if that thing muscle will quit hurting me when i start to get moving fast I'll be happy.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Beautiful weather - and then work -has slowed me down, 'cause am outside planting! Last 2 days were the prettiest and cooler in a long time! Hauntingly beautiful!!!


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

I've got workers/painters in the house from what seems first light til after dark. Will be happy when this mess is over. I'll try to get online more often. Sorry Big Dave, we still have our retirement "Bromance" don't we?

Daniel


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Yep ol Dan el we does. Glad all you old foggies are still up and runnin.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

ceresone said:


> I'm still here--but thats OK, I'm invisible anyway...


Why are you invisible?

I'm still here.  I check in regularly and mostly read, but will try and post more. I'm so pleased we have this retirement forum....


----------

